# How do i know if my African Jewel is carrying eggs?????



## teenyshu (Jan 31, 2011)

I have two African Jewels. I am not sure if they are male or female.
A few days ago-- I noticed one of them hiding at the bottom of the tank - and the color is very pale. Not as vibrant as before. The other Jewel appears to be protecting the one that is staying at the bottom of the tank.

I am not sure if she/he is carrying eggs, or is sick.

She (or he) isn't moving.....just sitting with the fins completely up.
He/She seems fine - but I am alarmed because normally he/she has been very lively up to now.
He/She keeps opening and closing her mouth non stop. He/She doesn't go to the top of the tank. She hides at the bottom of the tank OR she hides in the (artificial) plants that are in the tank

She doesn't come up for food and appears to be VERY bloated.

what should i do? any suggestions are very welcomed.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

If we're talking Jewels as in http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1348, they don't mouthbrood. She could be protecting a batch of eggs, or she could have bloat.


----------



## teenyshu (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG.....bloat.

by the way, the link you provided is pretty much what my Jewel looks like..

there doesn't appear to be any eggs anywhere in the tank. so i wonder if it is indeed bloat.
i have never heard of that before - so i guess i have some research to do.

thank you so much "dielikemoviestars" for bringing this to my attention.


----------

